# My peptide Log



## bigman1 (May 30, 2014)

Since I am brand new here I thought I would share my peptide research.

6mg CJC DAC a week
100mcg GHRP 6 5 times a day
IGF DES 100mcg 
bi lateral pre workout
IGF LR3 50mcg psot workout

Green tea 500mg three times a day
Hurpazine A 100mg three times a day 5 on 2 off

Thoughts??


----------



## TheLupinator (May 30, 2014)

That's not testosterone......


----------



## bigman1 (May 30, 2014)

And your point would be? This is the peptide section im I wrong?


----------



## TheLupinator (May 30, 2014)

the pep - pep - peptosterone section?...


----------



## AlphaM (May 30, 2014)

Some ones a "little testie"


----------



## TheLupinator (May 30, 2014)

I'm just fckin with ya. Honestly GHRP-6 is "messy" GHRP. CJC DAC is a inferior GHRH. I thought there was a drought going on with real IGF. Idk what hurpazine is.... I guess green tea is pretty cool.


I would've went with Ipa or GHRP-2 & Mod GRF 1-29


----------



## CJ (Jun 4, 2014)

^I just started GHRP 2 with the I29 myself a few hours ago. Within minutes I had an almost high feeling, sort of like how you get on pain meds, and became pretty damn hungry! Hope that means it's legit, since it's much cheaper than the same script at the clinic.


----------



## Get Some (Jun 4, 2014)

BY "bilateral" I assume you split up that 100mcg into 2 separate 50mcg pins right? I've had great success with bilateral preworkout DES pins. Pumps are outrageous when you pin the muscles you will be working that workout. I just wish there was quality stuff available at a decent price, I just don't trust it anymore


----------

